# TK Bed Liner in 5'x9' utility trailer



## Bent1 (Jul 4, 2017)

I recently purchased a 5'x9' utility trailer w/expanded metal mesh floor. Occasionally I haul mulch, aggregates, or yard trimmings. Found a 8' full sized bed liner on local Craigslist, free. Tried it, slipped snugly in place. I used 9 U-bolts to secure it to the frame, 7 on the sides (2-1/2" x 4"x3/8"h, &2 on this floor (2"x5"X 1/4"). 

Here's a few pictures:


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You'd never know it wasn't one of those big dump trailers! Great idea!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang good idea!!!


----------



## Bent1 (Jul 4, 2017)

It works well & can still be hauled by our mini van. If I need to haul a lawn tractor, or aggregate, I'll slip a 4x8 sheet of plywood under the liner for floor reinforcement.


----------

